# How to work out salary after tax



## jergam (1 Apr 2008)

Hi, just a quick question,

how do I work out my take home monthly pay on a salary of 40k, for a single person?

Thanks for any help


----------



## stephnyc (1 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]  any help? (i'm sure there are others out there too)


----------



## ClubMan (1 Apr 2008)

www.taxcalc.eu


----------



## jergam (1 Apr 2008)

Cool, thank you both for that! Much appreciated


----------

